# How many bottles in a day



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
My son is 13 weeks and he has begun (sometimes) to sleep through from 900pm - 600 am. He then has his bottle at 8 am. 
I am struggling to fit in 5 bottles eg 8,12,4,8,12... so should he have 5 bottles and cut down thee time in between.... or does he have 4 bottles 8,12,4,8??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

how much milk will he be having if he has the 4 bottles and how much does he weigh

Jxx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

7-8 OUNCES AND HE WEIGHED 13lb 11oz last week


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

He should be having approx 30floz/24hours.

If he prefers his milk over 4 bottles then let him have them. Follow his pattern..dont force him to have it over 4 if he prefers 5 a day.

It sounds as if he is dropping a bottle but increasing the amount in other feeds which is fine.

Jxx


----------

